# (Speed) All-Mtn Board for experienced rider: Burton FA or DT, Mercury, Jones UM, Lib?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Stick with a traditional camber, the flight attendant or a jones. The Jamie Lynn c3 is meh...imo better off on a straight up camber


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

If going with FA, 159. And why not consider a Custom camber? Its still one of the best jack of all trades out there. 

And because you said fast, Ride Timeless. Not a butter and switch kind of a ride but for charging it is awesome.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

From Burton Custom X. I like the Deep Thinker but the sidecut is better suited to carving than straightlining.

Also look for a Weston Big Cheif, I like the Mtn Twin for you, Yes PYL, Ride Baerzerker, Arbor Guch Camber, 2018 Capita BSOD, Rome Mtn Division, Flow Blackout, Lib Goldmember, or a Bataleon Goliath.


----------



## Maxomoto (Jan 8, 2018)

Nivek said:


> From Burton Custom X. I like the Deep Thinker but the sidecut is better suited to carving than straightlining.
> 
> Also look for a Weston Big Cheif, I like the Mtn Twin for you, Yes PYL, Ride Baerzerker, Arbor Guch Camber, 2018 Capita BSOD, Rome Mtn Division, Flow Blackout, Lib Goldmember, or a Bataleon Goliath.


Thanks Nivek! Custom X - lots of people here in this forum act like its that unridable thing that has you worn out after half a day.......??

On the others some questions:
Mountain Twin - Ultra or Regular?
Yes PYL - looks very sober but seems to be great, was worried it is a bit too much of a gun for the high share of groomer riding i do?
Capita BSOD looks super rad - 159? That seems to be a CRC, right?
Ride Berzerker looks great, very similar to the Flight Attendent?
Rome Mountain Division - not a fan of the Jägermeister theme.
Lib Goldmember - what is the main difference to the T.Rice Pro?
Bataleon Goliath - was always a bit sceptical about that Tripple Base stuff when I read about it - not a problem at speed and on hard packed / ice?

(Arbor and Flow are more difficult to get for me here)

So. Custom X, Mountain Twin, Yes PYL, BSOD, Bezerker, Lib, Goliath. Still a list to choose. What would you choose and why?

Max


----------



## Maxomoto (Jan 8, 2018)

robotfood99 said:


> If going with FA, 159. And why not consider a Custom camber? Its still one of the best jack of all trades out there.


Custom or Custom X? Benefits vs the Flight Attendant?

Thanks

Max


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Maxomoto said:


> Thanks Nivek! Custom X - lots of people here in this forum act like its that unridable thing that has you worn out after half a day.......??


Not at all unrideable, and more wears you out because it wants to be ridden hard and fast. It's how I'd ride it that wore me out more than the board itself. With your background it could be a good fit, though it won't butter when you're riding slow with the kids...


----------



## Maxomoto (Jan 8, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Not at all unrideable, and more wears you out because it wants to be ridden hard and fast. It's how I'd ride it that wore me out more than the board itself. With your background it could be a good fit, though it won't butter when you're riding slow with the kids...


Yes that was my thought as well. Problem is: I don't know if i it will be 2 hours or 6 hours a day riding with my kids - depends on my daughters mood mainly.  I guess something slightly more versatile might be the wiser choice. So maybe the Bataleon Goliath or the Capita BSO or the Ride Bezerk.....ah it is not easy.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Since you dont turn that much, a damp and stiff board should be nice, like MTwin or PYL. If you want something more playful and jumpy, some Mervin C2x, Custom or those Capitas. Not sure if you would really need a Custom X, not unrideable, but kind of a waste if you'll never push it anyways.


----------



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

I bought a Capita Mercury this year and paired it up with Union Ultras. I loved the bindings and the board. If I compare it with a more camber dominant board such as the Burton Kilroy, however, I found it to be an ok carver but not excellent. 

From Burton I would consider something from their Custom line with camber (X, Custom, Kilroy - though the latter may be too soft for you).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Maxomoto said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > From Burton Custom X. I like the Deep Thinker but the sidecut is better suited to carving than straightlining.
> ...


Custom X is not unrideable. It's a pretty versatile board that just asks you to rip. Mtn Twin Stnd, the Ultra if beef city. PYL actually destroys groomers. FA is setback a lot and tapered. The Berzerker is just set back a little. They ride different. The Goldmember has a little taper a longer nose, and a little more aggressive camber. Floatier and charge. TBT, yeah, ride it first. It's a love or hate profile. 

I'd say my top choices would be Berzerker and Mtn Twin, then the Custom X.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Maxomoto said:


> Yes that was my thought as well. Problem is: I don't know if i it will be 2 hours or 6 hours a day riding with my kids - depends on my daughters mood mainly.  I guess something slightly more versatile might be the wiser choice. So maybe the Bataleon Goliath or the Capita BSO or the Ride Bezerk.....ah it is not easy.


Since you like and can charge but to hang with the kid, go with a medium flex cambered twin. A c2btx can be fun...but you would want a stiffer version to charge with like a Bpro or old BillyGoat. However if you go the c2btx get a Gnu Rider's Choice that has lots of control but lacks in liveliness. It sounds to me that a medium flex cambered twin would be more fun with the pop and liveliness for little side hits and stuff...the c2btx doesn't have this liveliness and it seems that you already have the control and riding dynamics thing down.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Great thread. Good suggestions from the guys. Makes me want to get a custom X.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Custom X is a great recommendation. Totally rideable and it butters very well (just got to be on your game and aggressive/precise in your butters, not like people just spinning sloppily/lazily on rocker sections and calling that buttering - oh and your kids will love it when you eat snow occasionally ;-)

Custom/FA/PYL (in order from more freestyle to more freeride) are also good. (@Nivek: The FA has little setback and the taper is negligible).


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Jones Aviator, Custom Camber, Custom X, Endeavor High5, Prior AMF


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I've unfortunately got 10+ years on you for age with 36 years skiing/snowboarding experience under my belt.:nerd: I ride a Custom X/Genesis EST in Australia (which most of the time due to snow falls is charging hard on groomers). I've been using a LL for a few years prior as my Japan board of choice. The LL has now superseded into the DT, which I'm about to break in at Hokkaido in the next few days. This board looks really so cool in the flesh. I've found with the LL S rocker it carves really hard when you come out onto the groomers. Like the DT, it sits in the middle of medium to stiff in flex (around a 7) so can hold a line really well on the groomers but floats super well with it's big nose/tapered directional arse and is playfully surfy in the soft stuff. :snowboard4:


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

From your description, you need a "do it all board", not only a board suited for speed. It needs to handle speed well but it's not the core issue since you are doing a 30-30-30.
From your list, remove these ones: 
Burton Flight Attendent (156 or 159?): its a freeride board, so there is no jibbing on this one or slow relax snowboard.
Burton Deep Thinker (157?) - difference to the FA a bit unclear to me, like the shape of the FA better. same as above

I would focus more on:
Jones Ultra Mountain Twin or even Jones Mountain Twin. at 157 it would be the good size for you since you wear size 8 boots.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Jonny C said:


> From your description, you need a "do it all board", not only a board suited for speed. It needs to handle speed well but it's not the core issue since you are doing a 30-30-30.


No, 60% of his riding (30% groomer bombing and 30% pow/bowls/etc) is very well covered by freeride boards. He just needs one that can also mellow out a bit for the 30% of playing around with the kids.



Jonny C said:


> From your list, remove these ones:
> Burton Flight Attendent (156 or 159?): its a freeride board, so there is no jibbing on this one or slow relax snowboard.


Not true, it is a pow-capable all-mountain board. Jibs perfectly fine. Have you seen the kind of riding people (including the team riders) do on this thing? Spinning and flipping all over the place.
It is a compromise/do a bit of everything board - hence it could work for the OP.



Jonny C said:


> Burton Deep Thinker (157?) - difference to the FA a bit unclear to me, like the shape of the FA better. same as above


DT actually is more of a freeride board.



Jonny C said:


> I would focus more on:
> Jones Ultra Mountain Twin or even Jones Mountain Twin. at 157 it would be the good size for you since you wear size 8 boots.


We know you love the MT but it is not freeride enough for what the guy wants to do. I actually thought about the Ultra MT (leaving aside that it is generally not as good a board as the regular MT).


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> No, 60% of his riding (30% groomer bombing and 30% pow/bowls/etc) is very well covered by freeride boards. He just needs one that can also mellow out a bit for the 30% of playing around with the kids.


With a hybrid board, you dont lose 30% of the pow capability comparing it to freeride boards like the FA or the Deep Thinker. At max, you will have the same as a freeride board.



SGboarder said:


> Not true, it is a pow-capable all-mountain board. Jibs perfectly fine. Have you seen the kind of riding people (including the team riders) do on this thing? Spinning and flipping all over the place.
> It is a compromise/do a bit of everything board - hence it could work for the OP.


I have a FA and I really think that he will loose the 30% fooling around part. Just because team riders do it easily doesnt mean that the common rider can do it as well. At 42, I really dont think that this guy is aiming to be super-rad.

Finally, I think that depending on the size of the board he'll chose for his weight, he can go either way, to the UMT or the MT.


----------



## Maxomoto (Jan 8, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> It sounds to me that a medium flex cambered twin would be more fun with the pop and liveliness for little side hits and stuff...the c2btx doesn't have this liveliness and it seems that you already have the control and riding dynamics thing down.


Which would be a recommendation then?


----------



## Maxomoto (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks to you all! Very helpful discussion, really enjoy you guys taking the time to share your views. I am totally expecting, that there are different opinions and that there are many ways that lead to Rome and not just one board that would work. Based on what I read between all your posts it seems that the Burton Custom Camber and the Jones Mountain Twin seem to "survive" the most or are the least debated? So maybe it would be a good starting point to take those two and go from here? I am pretty sure both boards will suit me just fine. What would be the main differences between the two boards? (my 2000 Custom is was a pretty decent board, but it did not like heavy pow at all......required crazy efforts to keep it floating....that is my only concern with Custom - but the shape will have evolved in 17 years I guess).

Do I need to post over in the Bindings section to get recommendations for Bindings for those 2 boards? Or can I ask here? (Unfortunatly I have very wide feet (EE), so Boot selection is very limited and I will most likely end up with a mid-flex Burton Ruler Wide or maybe a mid-flex Adidas boot - so Binding selection will be important).

Thank you from Berlin

Max


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Maxomoto said:


> Which would be a recommendation then?


I ride a old Option 13 yr old stiff directional cambered twin...I'd imagine a Jones Mtn Twin would work....but Idk a thing about current offerings. As for bindings...its personal preference...my preference is stiff bindings.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Like a few have mentioned here, I'd also suggest the Custom or the Custom X which I both own. 

My Custom is my daily driver and the CX for when I'm on hill early at the beginning of the day when I'm able to get the freshly groomed runs. And for days I want to mainly just charge ... for half the day, at least or 'til the runs get too beat up, which I'd then switch to my Custom. But I also like to charge on my Custom whenever I do ride, and try to balance freeriding and park riding whenever I go riding, it's a bit easier for me to do all this with it as it's less demanding on the legs for me than on the CX. GL.


----------



## jerendra (Feb 29, 2016)

Maxomoto said:


> What would be the main differences between the two boards? (my 2000 Custom is was a pretty decent board, but it did not like heavy pow at all......required crazy efforts to keep it floating....that is my only concern with Custom - but the shape will have evolved in 17 years I guess).
> 
> Thank you from Berlin
> 
> Max


If you liked the Custom and you want something that is better in pow, you should look into the Custom Kilroy. I bought it this year and had a blast in the pow. Fantastic carver, playful and a ton of fun in the deep. With your weight and your shoe size, the 58 should work for you.
I did not testride the Mountain Twin but spend a few days this year on the Mercury, which has a similar profile to the the MT. In the deep I had at least as much fun on the Custom Kilroy as on the Mercury - on the groomers the Custom was way more fun. 

Grüsse aus Zürich ...


----------



## Maxomoto (Jan 8, 2018)

Ok. Based on your advice i decided to go with the Jones Mountain Twin. Thank you. Last questions:

I have a guy that can get me a very good price for the 157cm. Do you guys think that is the right size fore me? (I am 6'0"; 170 pounds, shoes US7.5). Or do I need to size up to 160cm?

I can get very good offers for either the Union Atlas Binding or the Rome Targa - which one would you guys recommend?

Best

Max


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

57 is plenty and I'd go Targas. Some of my favorite bindings.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Maxomoto said:


> Problem is: I don't know if i it will be 2 hours or 6 hours a day riding with my kids - depends on my daughters mood mainly.


I have two daughters and I can definitely help on that technical question. It will be two hours.


----------



## Maxomoto (Jan 8, 2018)

Nivek said:


> 57 is plenty and I'd go Targas. Some of my favorite bindings.


Thanks, Nivek. Appreciated!


----------



## Maxomoto (Jan 8, 2018)

drblast said:


> I have two daughters and I can definitely help on that technical question. It will be two hours.


Ha ha. Thanks, I will report back.


----------

